# the new pirates of the lost treasure fishing tounamnt t-shirts for sale now



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

The short sleeve are $15.00 and long sleeve are $20.00 they have pockets this year!! we can ship or pick up adifferent locations. The new books are also out at outcast, posner marine, pack -n- ship, oar house, harborview etc...........

Thanks for all the support from the community and the sponsers for there ads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather's starting to look good so farfor our tourney this weekend!!! Hope to see a bunch of folks over there- it's for a great cause guys!!

*FRIDAY*
NORTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST IN THE
AFTERNOON AND EVENING...THEN BECOMING NORTH AROUND 10 KNOTS AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. 

*SATURDAY*
NORTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST AROUND
10 KNOTS IN THE EVENING...THEN BECOMING NORTH AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS
1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. SLIGHT CHANCE OF
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i'll fill in here...there are many raffles associated with this tourney...a one of a kind redsnapper painting by karon (coryphaena), a one of a kind afghan knitted by my better half, numorous charters donated, and much more...looks like the weather will cooperate this year and best of luck to all the anglers...good price to enter and the twt's are there too...i believe you can enter as late as the captain's meeting at the grande lagoon yaght club on this friday night...benefits secret santa...come on folks...


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm getting excited, for the first time in 4+ months the boat is in my driveway. I even heard I got two picks in the book from last year. I'm gonna try to make it.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Are you guys going to be selling them at the Yacht Club this weekend? They look great.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

> *dkdiver (9/24/2008)*Are you guys going to be selling them at the Yacht Club this weekend? They look great.


ABSOLUTELY !!! We will be! Hope to see you all there! 

:letsdrinkGood luck Jeremy!


----------

